# Manuel Cardoso what is available beside naxos



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for the utter best manuel cardoso work and cd, portuguese requiem got me hungry for more Portuguese poliphony, a very strong composer i only heard the naxos offering of cardoso i got the two cd, but beside naxos who offer this awesome composer?

He is defenatly an exponent of franco-flemish geneous outside belgium, justt like Brumel in Frrance and Morales in spain, by the way i may get a cd on cpo record of Morales.

So anyone no more than i or we do on portuguese polyphony and Manuel Carrdoso?

I want someone to says well hmm get this deprofundis and this or you might like this?
Thank you guys brave new year 2017.

:tiphat:


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The name _Manuel Cardoso_ rang a vague bell, so I rummaged through my meager collection of renaissance polyphony; I only found one instance of Cardoso, and that was his 'Magnificat' sung by the Tallis Scholars (a Philips CD). If you find more recorded works by this composer I would be interested to hear about it. I'm going to let you do all the heavy lifting on this one, so get to it.

Best Wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

There is a requiem on Gimell by The Tallis Schollars, and
Missa Miserere mihi Domine byEnsemble Vocal Européen, Philippe Herreweghe, on Harmnia Mund France

According to a close friend, they are outstanding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)




----------

